# Anyone had any luck w/the Conservatorie site?



## not_ally (Jun 19, 2015)

Just tried to go there and the site seems to be down/none of the links are working. They seemed to be out of a bunch of stuff the last time I ordered. I really liked a couple of their micas, I hope this is not a TSW type of thing.

Anyone? Links are still not working on the site. Yesterday was the first day I checked. No news from Google search.


----------



## osso (Jun 19, 2015)

I had the same issue, but don't know what's going on. :sad:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 19, 2015)

I am part of a mica group buy on Facebook and the person used to purchase all of their micas through the conservatoire. Apparently they are "closed for moving". Her mica prices are quite reasonable and she is super nice to deal with. She is changing supplier now because the conservatoire is giving her so many issues and not communicating. She has been using a secondary supplier for a while and is now changing over completely.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, for the update, Galaxy.  I might pm you for your mica person's number if it is not an imposition for you or for her?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 19, 2015)

Not a problem for me! Although she does not take buys on the phone or provide her number. I don't mind posting her store here if that's allowed. I think she prefers if you are a member of her Facebook group. However, I'm sure if you contact her during a buy (the store is closed all other times), she can go ahead and accept your order. I can vouch for your awesomeness if she needs it!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you, Galaxy!  I can vouch for yours even though she doesn't need it   I am not on fb, am one of those weird people that just has issues with it, although it is hard to conduct life without it sometimes.


----------



## vmakkers (Jun 22, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Not a problem for me! Although she does not take buys on the phone or provide her number. I don't mind posting her store here if that's allowed. I think she prefers if you are a member of her Facebook group. However, I'm sure if you contact her during a buy (the store is closed all other times), she can go ahead and accept your order. I can vouch for your awesomeness if she needs it!



If possible, I was hoping you could tell me what her FB group is...I tried searching and no dice.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 22, 2015)

Stephs micas and more


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, she gave me the email sign up mailing list for those of you that are interested in being a part of the group buy but don't want to be on Facebook. She has tested all of the micas in CP and has a few other additives like powdered goats milk. She will email you with a reminder for when the group buy starts/when it will end. Packages are shipped 2 weeks after the group buy closes. 

http://storenvy.us10.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=f9dbe212dfbd3ca02f2525817&id=caa9b9e95b

Mods, if its not OK to post this, please remove the link!


----------

